# Indianapolis Air Show



## wmaxt (Jun 4, 2005)

August 26 to Aug 28 is the Indianapolis air show I wanted to bring it up here because the following planes will be there
B-25H with 75mm canon
P-38
P-47
P-51
F4F
F6F
F4U
F8F
Seafire
Tbf
B-17
and many others

Also for those with time the Air Force Museum is about 6 hours to the east near Dayton (which has a nice Wright Bros. museum) and will keep you busy for at least a couple of days. I've been there several times it's worth the trip!

wmaxt


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds good! 8) Now who wants to give me a plane ticket?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Indianapolis is only about 2-3 hours from Dayton. I have lived in both towns. I don't know if they still do it, but WPAFB used to host the "Dayton Air Fair" which was a great show as well. 

If visiting Dayton, a trip to Carillon Park is also in order, especially for Aviation buffs. A replica of the original Wright Cycle shop is there and a restored Wright 1905 glider that was restored in the 1940s with the help of Orville Wright! There is also an exhibit on the cash register (NCR used to be headquartered there). And the automobile self starter was developed in Dayton as well.


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2005)

I wish I could win the lottery WM Id go around the world seeing all the shows. You have a big advantage in the states having so many perserved aircraft,ships ect I envy you guys.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

yeah over here airshows are rare outside of the south east.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

Here the WWII flyers never seem to come east of Ontario, except for maybe one or two at a time.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

The only problem here is that because of the size of this country, there are events that are too far away to attend. I wish I could visit Osh Kosh every year for the EAA fly-in, but that's a good 4 hour commercial flight from here.

I agree with you Trackend, if I could be independantly wealthy, I could go to lots of shows and see lots of classic birds.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> The only problem here is that because of the size of this country, there are events that are too far away to attend.


I know the feeling.  
Osh Kosh is another event I've yet to see. The shows were always impressive years ago, I know that. Friends of mine have been to see it, but not poor ol' me.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

I only got to go to OshKosh in 1982 and 1983 because I lived about an hour and a half away at the time. It is a good show, although I have no idea how it is now, 20 years later. The show I still have yet to get to is the main CAF AirSho in Midland Texas. I am thinking in a few more years when my son is older and will remember it.


----------



## wmaxt (Jun 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I only got to go to OshKosh in 1982 and 1983 because I lived about an hour and a half away at the time. It is a good show, although I have no idea how it is now, 20 years later. The show I still have yet to get to is the main CAF AirSho in Midland Texas. I am thinking in a few more years when my son is older and will remember it.



I was at OshKosh in 97 it is still incredable acres of aircraft and your able to go up to them not just look from afar.

Thanks for the time correction from Indy to Wright Pat I drove it a couple of times but didn't note the time. The last one was the tail end of a trip to California and seemed 6 hours long!

wmaxt


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

No problem, I know what you mean though. It's a couple of hours, but their is not much scenery, so it seems longer. I remember because we lived in Kettering and my grandmother lived in Indianapolis. We used to visit my grandparents pretty often.


----------

